# verschachtelte ForSchleife



## alexx (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
wie kriege ich mit eine verschachtelte ForSchleife so ein Gebilde?
-------------------

00000
0000x
0000x
00xxx
0xxxx
xxxxx
--------------------------
Dazu habe ich die Äußere Schleife

```
for(int zaehlWert = 0; zaehlWert < 6; zaehlWert++)

System.out.print("0"); //äußere Schleife
```

Wie kriege ich nun die zweite Schleife hin?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

hier ist ein ewig breites Thema mit ähnlichen Inhalt, vielleicht kannst du daraus Informationen gewinnen,
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/120062-fuer-schleife-methode-schreiben.html
zwei verschachtelte Schleifen sind ein Muss


----------



## alexx (21. Jun 2011)

ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter...


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jun 2011)

Wie weit bist du denn?

Kannst du nicht zwei for-Schleifen untereinander schreiben?

Ohne eigene Initiative wirst du hier im Forum nix erreichen. Es sei den du bezahlst dafür.


----------



## alexx (21. Jun 2011)

```
for (i=0;i<n;i++){
			      for (j=0;j<i;j++)
			        System.out.print("x");
			      System.out.println("0");
			    }
			  }
```
bin halt soweit


----------



## z-mon (21. Jun 2011)

Weil ich gerade 2 Minuten Langeweile hatte....



```
for(int i = 0; i < 6; i++)
		{
			String out = "";
			for(int k = 5; k > 0; k--)
			{
				if(k > i)
				{
					out += "O";
				}else
				{
					out += "X";
				}
				
			}
			System.out.println(out);
		}
```

Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jun 2011)

Versuch erstmal ein quadrat aus O zu machen


----------



## alexx (21. Jun 2011)

z-Zome vielen Dank!

hier ein Quarrad

```
for (i=0;i<n;i++){
			      for (j=0;j<n;j++)
			        System.out.print("0");
			      System.out.println("x");
			    }
			  }
```


----------



## Marcinek (22. Jun 2011)




----------



## alexx (22. Jun 2011)

```
for (i=0;i<n;i++){
			      for (j=0;j<n;j++)
			        System.out.print("0");
			      System.out.println("");
			    }
			  }
```

Ausgabe:

```
000000
000000
000000
000000
000000
000000
```


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2011)

ist noch eine Frage offen?


----------



## stefani (22. Jun 2011)

Danke der Nachfrage, ich habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Marcinek (22. Jun 2011)

Obwohl da oben die Lösung steht!?!

Sicher, dass du diesen Thrad meinst?


----------



## stefani (22. Jun 2011)

ja, meine Überlegung war, ob man dies auch ohne if -Anweisung  könnte. Also, Nur mit ForSchleife.


----------



## faetzminator (22. Jun 2011)

Natürlich wär das möglich.


----------



## bone2 (22. Jun 2011)

```
for (anzahl zeilen) {
    for (anzahl nullen) syso("0")
    for (anzahl breite-nullen) syso("X")
    zeilenumbruch
}
```

ganz einfach mit zwei for schleifen in der haupt-for-schleife


----------

